# Infant Vaccination Dubai



## Canadian Mum (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm looking for a vaccination clinic. And reccomendations?


----------



## Dubai_Mac (Feb 4, 2011)

We go to the Paed clinic at the American hospital for vaccs... our insurance covers us there so no charge to us too which is even better.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Any paediatric department in one of the hospitals can help. I go to Dr. Anwar Moussa at Medcare Hospital. He's great.


----------



## YELLENA2000 (Feb 11, 2011)

*vaccinations in dubai*



Canadian Mum said:


> I'm looking for a vaccination clinic. And reccomendations?


Hello, EUROMED Clinic in Jumeirah is very nice and they administer vaccinations...


----------

